# Any Raw Fooders?



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

Hey y'all. Just wondering if there are any raw fooders on here? It's my second go at it. First time my symptoms were horrific. I couldn't drive. I think it is from my fruit smoothies in the morning. I wasn't adding greens. Also i went from non-raw to 100% raw overnight. I am doing better this time and will keep you guys updated on my diet. So, any of you guys out there? Oh, i don't want to call this a diet... it's more of a change in food which i will try to keep for the rest of my life though it may not work well for me. we all need to find our own way.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2009)

I tried a completely raw diet for a while but went back to having some cooked foods....I eat as much raw produce as I can, if I must cook vegetables then I steam them lightly for a few minutes. Some foods actually release more nutrients when cooked such as tomatoes...I think a completely raw diet in the end is unnecessary but I wish you well with it.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

I have a feeling I'm going to get in really good shape in the future.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2009)




----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Lol how do you know that? :roll:


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2009)

Oh yeah...Oops haha I'm psychic of course.... :mrgreen:


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Spirit said:


> Oh yeah...Oops haha I'm psychic of course.... :mrgreen:


 :wink: 8)


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

Only raw food? Really really unhealthy!


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

Rein said:


> Only raw food? Really really unhealthy!


Why is that?


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2009)

It's not really unhealthy at all, You absorb more of the life force energy contained within the food which is healthier from a spiritual foody viewpoint, but there's little evidence to suggest that eating raw foods is more healthy than eating cooked foods. The same is true of frozen foods.... some frozen vegetables and fruits have more nutrients than fresh because fresh veg loses its nutrient content the longer it's sat waiting to be eaten and frozen veg doesn't.....I think a healthy balance is best....with as much fresh raw food as possible. If you can grow your own veg, maybe just some spinich and tomatoes etc.....then you can just pick and eat so it doesn't lose it's nutritional values, that's definitely healthier. I grow my own stuff too when possible.


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

Hi guys. Doing much better with my second try. No exacerbation in my symptoms!

Raw food is actually a lot about greens- lettuce, kale, spinach, parsley, dandelion etc. We don't eat enough greens and when we do eat them we are usually too acidic to digest them. Plus we don't chew them enough. I know this will sound funny but they call it the gorilla diet. It's modelled off of what gorillas eat though raw fooders don't eat nearly as much greens as gorillas (whom we are highly related to). Greens are absolutely amazing food with lists and lists of benefits. I make green smoothies so the plant cells are actually broken allowing us to digest the cell contents. There's tons of other reasons why raw food is believed to be better but i won't go into those unless you want me to :wink: I've seen amazing results in my family so why not try it?


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

I know someone who is as healthy as can be. Like, extremely healthy. He is on what is called the Stoneage Diet, where you only eat fish,meat,berries,fruit,nuts, and vegetables. It doesnt have to be raw however, they discovered fire in the stoneage (if im not mistaken, i flunked out of history).


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

Inzom said:


> I know someone who is as healthy as can be. Like, extremely healthy. He is on what is called the Stoneage Diet, where you only eat fish,meat,berries,fruit,nuts, and vegetables. It doesnt have to be raw however, they discovered fire in the stoneage (if im not mistaken, i flunked out of history).


Cool. Thanks for the post. It's the same with berries, fruit, nuts, veggies and greens. Just no meat unless it's raw. Some believe cooking ruins the food by killing the enzymes. Yes they discovered fire then. I'm really just experimenting with this. Will see how it goes. I don't really like meat anyways. How do we get our protein you may ask? Well when we eat protein our body has to invest energy to break it down into amino acids which we then use to make our own protein. There are heaps and heaps of free amino acids in greens. We don't have to break them down. The are already broken down. So we skip the extra skip of breaking them down which takes energy. We then put those amino acids together to make our own proteins. Again, this is just an experiment. Not sure if it will work for me. Maybe this stoneage diet will work for me  We shall see...


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

Good discussion going on! I like it :wink:


----------



## 39417 (Nov 18, 2011)

How did it go for you?


----------

